# Alpine CD/MP3 Changer question



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

A friend installed the CD/MP3 changer for me yesterday, and when listening to discs in the changer, not the head unit, the quality is not as good. It seems like not all the speakers are putting out sound. The CD I tried listening to is not one I burned or one with MP3s on it. 

Do you think one of the connections might not be fitted tightly?


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

I would definitely check to make sure the plugs and adapters are secure, I beleive 1 plug is for power, and the other for sound. I havent seen an Alpine changer do this, so it is probably connection or adapter related.


----------



## raddray (Apr 23, 2003)

CWolfey said:


> I would definitely check to make sure the plugs and adapters are secure, I beleive 1 plug is for power, and the other for sound. I havent seen an Alpine changer do this, so it is probably connection or adapter related.


I noticed you also have a 2004 Cic... What was required to install the CD changer? Did you install it in the factory location? If so, did you need to get any installation kit from the dealer?

Thanks!


----------



## CWolfey (Apr 1, 2003)

raddray said:


> I noticed you also have a 2004 Cic... What was required to install the CD changer? Did you install it in the factory location? If so, did you need to get any installation kit from the dealer?
> 
> Thanks!


Not much involved at all.
Some people might want to take apart the whole trunk to screw it to the factory brackets, I did not find that necessary at all.
First:
I removed the factory pocket where the changer sits
Next:
I removed the spare tire cover and the black plastic tray to the Left and found the factory plugs and connected the changer and checked for operation.
Then:
I placed the changer in the opening, it is the exact size of the changer. It is pretty snug all around but you do you need to put something underneath it so it sticks up a little more
One Thing on the Alpine when using the MP3 changer with the adapter you have to move the switch inside next to the eject button to Number 2

It can not bounce out or come loose and it never has, it is tight also does not affect playback in anyway.
Even though I have been an installer for 10 years and have more than enough experience to do it, I just did not want to take apart the trunk to mount this changer. I couldnt do that to this car.


----------



## raddray (Apr 23, 2003)

CWolfey said:


> Not much involved at all.
> Some people might want to take apart the whole trunk to screw it to the factory brackets, I did not find that necessary at all.
> First:
> I removed the factory pocket where the changer sits
> ...


Thanks for the info! It was very helpful!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, that's interesting. Looks like they completely revamped the changer mounting area on the 2004 models. I think I'd miss the little latching "door" closing the changer off from the trunk on my 2002 coupe, but when I installed I did have to replace the whole left side trunk molding since I didn't have nav. :thumbdwn: However, one cool thing about not having nav is that in its place there's a little storage tray where I can keep a zippered album with my extra MP3 discs, behind the "door". :thumbup:



CWolfey said:


> I placed the changer in the opening, it is the exact size of the changer. It is pretty snug all around but you do you need to put something underneath it so it sticks up a little more


Hmm... What did it look like without being "propped up"? I'd think you'd want the changer more flush with the top of the opening? :dunno:

For anyone who's interested, here's the DIY I used for the "old" style mounting. Took me a few hours to get it all going (okay, I'm a little slow ).

http://www.bm3w.co.uk/editorial/mp3/mp3.stm

Back to the main question: I had no audio problems whatsoever with my installation. I'd recommend checking all connections as well as trying the same audio CD in the head unit and changer to make sure it's not a disc-related problem (unlikely). Worst case scenario it might be a defective changer... You DID test it before closing everything up right? :eeps:


----------



## Regin8r (Aug 26, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> Wow, that's interesting. Looks like they completely revamped the changer mounting area on the 2004 models. I think I'd miss the little latching "door" closing the changer off from the trunk on my 2002 coupe, but when I installed I did have to replace the whole left side trunk molding since I didn't have nav. :thumbdwn: However, one cool thing about not having nav is that in its place there's a little storage tray where I can keep a zippered album with my extra MP3 discs, behind the "door". :thumbup:
> :


All convertibles have CD changer installation like that. Mine is 2001 and it is the same. The coupes still have the door.

Because you did not use the bracket, the connection may have loosened since you are resting the changer on something and relying on gravity and the liner to hold it in place.

Reg


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

CWolfey said:


> I would definitely check to make sure the plugs and adapters are secure, I beleive 1 plug is for power, and the other for sound. I havent seen an Alpine changer do this, so it is probably connection or adapter related.


My friend checked all the connections last night, and he even took the OEM changer out of his Mini to see what would happen. It did the same thing. He put the Alpine CD/MP3 Changer with the necessary adapters in his car, and it worked fine.

Do you think it's a problem with the head unit? Remember, the head unit plays my CDs with no problem whatsoever, but when I use a CD changer, of any kind, there is very little sound being put out by the driver's side speakers. I'm afraid the dealer will harrass me, so I'm leaving my friend's changer in when I take it to the shop.

What do you guys think is going on?


----------



## raddray (Apr 23, 2003)

tboogie said:


> My friend checked all the connections last night, and he even took the OEM changer out of his Mini to see what would happen. It did the same thing. He put the Alpine CD/MP3 Changer with the necessary adapters in his car, and it worked fine.
> 
> Do you think it's a problem with the head unit? Remember, the head unit plays my CDs with no problem whatsoever, but when I use a CD changer, of any kind, there is very little sound being put out by the driver's side speakers. I'm afraid the dealer will harrass me, so I'm leaving my friend's changer in when I take it to the shop.
> 
> What do you guys think is going on?


Check the wires going into the connector. Maybe one of them is loose. I believe the sound is sent on the big connector back to the headunit.


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

raddray said:


> Check the wires going into the connector. Maybe one of them is loose. I believe the sound is sent on the big connector back to the headunit.


I'm going to take it in next week sometime. That's what the warranty is for!


----------



## theresa (Mar 18, 2002)

Okay, I just returned from the dealer. The CD changer is now working, but they charged me 125 euros. I thought it would be covered by the warranty, but they said that because the CD changer was not in the car when I took delivery, then it was not covered. I was irate! The rude cashier and I even got into it a bit, and I would not pay her. She treats me like crap every time I go in there. They said that whoever put the changer in must have loosened something. Of course, I have no way of proving it. The mechanic was gone, but they are supposed to ask him if the loose connection was near the changer or the head unit. There was no getting through to them because of the language barrier, and they said I couldn't have my car unless I paid. The manager was gone. It was an ugly scene, but I know there was nothing wrong from the install. I made sure to have my friend's BMW changer in the car so that wouldn't say it was the equipment. They said the dealer that installed the changer should be responsible for paying their fee because it had to be their fault. Well, my friend installed it. I cannot stand this place!


----------



## kvtran1 (Dec 11, 2004)

Hey, I think the factory installed unit can play mp3. Just stick a CD with Mp3 in it and try. Mine worked perfectly fine without installing any aftermarket mp3 players.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

kvtran1 said:


> Hey, I think the factory installed unit can play mp3. Just stick a CD with Mp3 in it and try. Mine worked perfectly fine without installing any aftermarket mp3 players.


Are you sure???????????????????:yikes:


----------



## kvtran1 (Dec 11, 2004)

It worked for me. Mine was an '05 330i ZHP. I think the car was assembled on Oct 04.


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

kvtran1 said:


> It worked for me. Mine was an '05 330i ZHP. I think the car was assembled on Oct 04.


So you got an mp3 player without even knowing it?
Well, I dont think mine has that option. The Cd changer was installed from new back in y2000.


----------

